# Wesley VS 315 incline Bench Press with IronMagLabs.com



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 28, 2016)

Finally new video-   315 Incline Bench Press

Hit a new PR at this bodyweight.  Just missed rep #17 @ 208lbs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ILdw6-B_U


----------

